# Pac vs Bradley fight



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Its old news by now, but i'm still disgusted. Boxing is dead to me. 

Rant over. Carry on...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Its old news by now, but i'm still disgusted. Boxing is dead to me.
> 
> Rant over. Carry on...


At least WWE calls it "entertainment". Last night was a crooked set up for big buck second fight. PERIOD!

And all us suckers keep right on paying through the ass to watch it anyway.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Its old news by now, but i'm still disgusted. Boxing is dead to me.
> 
> Rant over. Carry on...


BTW, Meng - You're not done with boxing. I've been saying the same thing, after fixed fights, for 50 years. I still come back for more frustration.#-o](*,)


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> At least WWE calls it "entertainment". Last night was a crooked set up for big buck second fight. PERIOD!
> 
> And all us suckers keep right on paying through the ass to watch it anyway.


HAHA... you're right about WWE. 

Who really wants to see the rematch? I'm not even gonna bother streaming it online from them offshore sites. ugh... still can't believe it!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee, 

You keep up with UFC?

There were two kids from Spokane who made it to the Ultimate Fighter TV reality show, and one of them actually won the championship.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

pathetic...
corruption comes to mind...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Wonder who got the judges to give it to Bradley...?

I have no idea how the judges could give Bradley more than 4 rounds! On the other hand, Manny should have put the kid away. At times he looked sloppy. Ever since he gave Margarito that beat down he hasn't looked the same....his heart is somewhere else now. He has earned 100+ Million.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Wonder who got the judges to give it to Bradley...?
> 
> I have no idea how the judges could give Bradley more than 4 rounds! On the other hand, Manny should have put the kid away. At times he looked sloppy. Ever since he gave Margarito that beat down he hasn't looked the same....his heart is somewhere else now. He has earned 100+ Million.


I read he's got marital problems messing with his mind. Women can screw up minds QUICK and cut that !00 million in half.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Lee,
> 
> You keep up with UFC?
> 
> There were two kids from Spokane who made it to the Ultimate Fighter TV reality show, and one of them actually won the championship.


I'm getting more and more into it.

Glad to hear Spokane is good for something other than crowding up North Idaho's lakes. LOL


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

UFC has the same bullshit, Boxing....**** it all. I am sorry disgusted...I mean come on, they had the rematch date set before the fight.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> UFC has the same bullshit, Boxing....**** it all. I am sorry disgusted...I mean come on, they had the rematch date set before the fight.


And then Pac Man will win and then we will have a trilogy fight with all involved making enough bucks to pay off our national debt.

BTW Dwayne (The Rock) Johnson just sold his 9,000 sq ft house for almost 5 million. There's a guy I trust! LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And then Pac Man will win and then we will have a trilogy fight with all involved making enough bucks to pay off our national debt.
> 
> BTW Dwayne (The Rock) Johnson just sold his 9,000 sq ft house for almost 5 million. There's a guy I trust! LOL


Although The Rock is probably a trustworthy guy, this look does not instill trust to me


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Although The Rock is probably a trustworthy guy, this look does not instill trust to me



That was right after we went to the closing on his house sale!!:-D


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I ponied up the 55 bucks for that fight, we wuz robbed. I gave Bradley the 8th and 10th. There weren't any other rounds he was even close. Boxing has really taken it on the nose because of that horrible judging. Disgusting. Money Mayweather will still avoid Pac Man, even though he "lost" that last fight. 

DFrost


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

great marketing strategy, this will increase the value of the next fight.

pro fights have never been rigged before- ever


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> pro fights have never been rigged before- ever


Just want to make sure you are discussing the same topic here Pete...are you tallking about Bull- fighting?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't bought PFV boxing since the 80s but I "almost" did that one because I've heard so much about Pac and seen a few of his fights after the fact. 
Glad I passed on it. 
Thos of you who don't remember the Gallet Cavilcade of Fights in the 50s don't know what a fixed fight looks like. The....8-[ mob controlled boxing then and some lowere level fight were so bad it looked like air from a glove was knocking guys out. Misses by 2ft were still getting knockouts. ](*,)
It wasn't till Ali got on board that it changed around.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OK Doug, you got me. there has been no corruption in boxing *since* that human ball of integrity *Don* the *King* came and cleaned it up and put a clean face to it.

That man is a saint in a land of sinners.




Doug Zaga said:


> Just want to make sure you are discussing the same topic here Pete...are you tallking about Bull- fighting?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

This seems like exactly what boxing didn't need.

I will say, Dana White must be happy. First Fedor loses (multiple times), then the match up virtually all boxing fans wanted _didn't_ happen, and then an incredibly high-profile job where the judges gave the fight to a guy who didn't even think he won. :roll: Who's Dos Santos got lined up again?

I love boxing as a sport, however I find it very difficult to even justify supporting a venue where things turn out that poorly. There are explanations for how the clear winner in a fight ended up on the losing end of a split decision, yet none of them are going to be particularly pretty if you think it through.

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> OK Doug, you got me. there has been no corruption in boxing *since* that human ball of integrity *Don* the *King* came and cleaned it up and put a clean face to it.
> 
> That man is a saint in a land of sinners.



WOW! You Aussies ARE upside down aren't ya! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> WOW! You Aussies ARE upside down aren't ya! :lol: :wink:


Petey is smoking Aussie bath salts.... 'roo dung!!! :-D


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Don is a respectable family values guy to, one any father would be proud to have his daughter bring home to meet the folks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Don is a respectable family values guy to, one any father would be proud to have his daughter bring home to meet the folks.



I've done stranger things just to get new target practice. :-o :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I've done stranger things just to get new target practice. :-o :twisted: :wink:


 
WTF - you bought Don home to meet yr folks???


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> WTF - you bought Don home to meet yr folks???


:lol: :lol: :lol: I wouldn't expect even you to to that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I wouldn't expect even you to to that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


you assume - that would be the coolest thing in my resume\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It would definitely be interesting that's for sure. :grin:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

untill someone got shot or beat to death


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I like our gun laws over here. :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I like our gun laws over here. :lol:


+1


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Makes it so much easier for us old farts instead of one of those "beat to death" competitions. I bruse way to easy in my old age.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i hear ya, the older i get the more paranoid and dangerous i become, feared no man hwen i was young, now i'm lookin over my shoulder scared of everyone - i figure when yr old, weak and frail it comes down to who gets in first - not quiet there yet though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm just a sweet old granpa now. :lol: 8-[ 
I was at the pistol range the other day with my son. In the bay next to us there was a guy that had to be in his 80s.  Unreal groupings! He looked like Tim Conway doing his old man routine when he walked in. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> This seems like exactly what boxing didn't need.
> 
> I will say, Dana White must be happy. First Fedor loses (multiple times), then the match up virtually all boxing fans wanted _didn't_ happen, and then an incredibly high-profile job where the judges gave the fight to a guy who didn't even think he won. :roll: *Who's Dos Santos got lined up again?*
> 
> ...


Dont forget about the Anderson Silva fight, against my guy


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm just a sweet old granpa now. :lol: 8-[
> I was at the pistol range the other day with my son. In the bay next to us there was a guy that had to be in his 80s.  Unreal groupings! He looked like Tim Conway doing his old man routine when he walked in. :lol:


 
hows this grouping;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RbL4PwTDsQ&feature=related


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sloppy.....yet somehow effective! :wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

bob scott said:


> sloppy.....yet somehow effective! :wink:


lmao


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't get the delusion that some how UFC is better. I see BS Judging just as often as boxing.... The funny thing is when the judges get it screw it up in UFC. Dana White has the balls to walk into the ring and shake his head, console the guy who got robbed, then grab the mic and tell the fans that we have to set it straight, through a rematch.... 

Don't be bamboozled. Dana White is as shady as they come. Bob Arum and top rank boxing will steal your wallet, and act like the didn't. Dana White would steal your wallet, then help you look for it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The WBO is going to review the fight. Are you kidding me? That's like having Harry Reems and Linda Lovelace review a movie to decide if it's PORNO. The judging of this fight might qualify as PORNO.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The WBO is going to review the fight. Are you kidding me? That's like having Harry Reems and Linda Lovelace review a movie to decide if it's PORNO. The judging of this fight might qualify as PORNO.


Lee,

I get your point but I think they're both dead. 
I'm not surprised the fight was "predetermined". I'm surprised that so many people think nothing of paying $50 to watch it (or other boxing and MMA fights) on TV :-(
You used to be able to get ring side seats at Madison Square Garden for that kind of money


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> I get your point but I think they're both dead.
> I'm not surprised the fight was "predetermined". I'm surprised that so many people think nothing of paying $50 to watch it (or other boxing and MMA fights) on TV :-(
> You used to be able to get ring side seats at Madison Square Garden for that kind of money


We are showing our ages again Thomas!! That's like reminiscing about 5 cent candy bars, ten cent bottles of Coke and 25 cent a gallon of gas.:smile:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> We are showing our ages again Thomas!! That's like reminiscing about 5 cent candy bars, ten cent bottles of Coke and 25 cent a gallon of gas.:smile:


 Is that the good ol days i hear about when they still had cocaine in coke bottles?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Is that the good ol days i hear about when they still had cocaine in coke bottles?


I'm old but not that old. When I was a teen you still had to snort it. You either used a straw or the really super cool freak dudes let one fingernail grow long so they could dip it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Is that the good ol days i hear about when they still had cocaine in coke bottles?


Peter,

Are you trying to tell me that the Coca Cola you guys get in Australia doesn't ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm old but not that old. When I was a teen you still had to snort it. You either used a straw or the really super cool freak dudes let one fingernail grow long so they could dip it.


or the rolled up C note or the little coke spoons you wore around your neck on a gold chain? Ah the 70's was an "interesting" decade ;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i like the clean image of the early 50's when herion was legal in the US and it was the housewives drug of choice, hubbies could order frontal labotomies for wivies that had an opinion or were a bit unruly/outspoken won't go into the lynchings.

the good ol days - people were honest and pure.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> or the rolled up C note or the little coke spoons you wore around your neck on a gold chain? Ah the 70's was an "interesting" decade ;-)


My brother had a nice silver and gold necklace. It was a jewelry razor blade to cut up the rock into powder. He wore it all the time.#-o:-D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i like the clean image of the early 50's when herion was legal in the US and it was the housewives drug of choice, hubbies could order frontal labotomies for wivies that had an opinion or were a bit unruly/outspoken won't go into the lynchings.
> 
> the good ol days - people were honest and pure.


Guess you had to be there! :twisted: 
The pres of the USA (Ike) had a mistress [-X.
Us kids practiced diving under a frickin school desk in case of nuke attack ](*,) 
Nuns would smack you with blackboard pointers if you were to slow. Why weren't they diving :-k? 
I had five bicycles stolen from me in the 50s. Two while I was still riding them :-o "OUCH"! 
I got caught with a 57 Caddy Eldorado convertible at 12 yrs old :-o 8-[:-$ :-\"
"Good old days" is a term used to describe the good memory loss from trauma and stress. I call them character builders now. :lol: :wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Makes it so much easier for us old farts instead of one of those "beat to death" competitions. I bruse way to easy in my old age.



Hence the saying: I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6. I'm not taking an ass whipping.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The WBO is going to review the fight. Are you kidding me? That's like having Harry Reems and Linda Lovelace review a movie to decide if it's PORNO. The judging of this fight might qualify as PORNO.


Exactly, the only thing they are missing on the "review committee" is wha'ts-his-name, ole electric hair head guy.

DFrost


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The WBO is going to review the fight. Are you kidding me? That's like having Harry Reems and Linda Lovelace review a movie to decide if it's PORNO. The judging of this fight might qualify as PORNO.


I had to google Harry Reems and Linda Lovelace, never heard of'em. I think that would qualify as vintage porn. You know, i hear that people collect that stuff - just saying your collection could be worth some money, Lee!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

pete those days are gone, and replaced by this:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I had to google Harry Reems and Linda Lovelace, never heard of'em. I think that would qualify as vintage porn. You know, i hear that people collect that stuff - just saying your collection could be worth some money, Lee!


I admit that I saw the movie when it first came out. I saw it at a packed theater called the Pussycat in Hollywood. I don't have a copy, though.:-D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Exactly, the only thing they are missing on the "review committee" is wha'ts-his-name, ole electric hair head guy.
> 
> DFrost



Don King! ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Don King! ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


Yup, Don King! He promoted the Rumble in the Jungle and the Thriller in Manilla with Ali. I liked Don because he didn't even try to look honest.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The pres of the USA (Ike) had a mistress [-X.


Bob,

You do remember what Mamie looked like? 
At least Ike was a little discrete and a lot smarter then Slick Willie


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ike also had a thing with his driver, a female, when he was CIC of Allied Forces. JFK as well had a mistriss or two. the media gave more leeway back then.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good point Thomas! :lol: We can thank Mamie for the pink bathroom fad. :-o
As David said, the press has some scruples back then. By the time Slick Wille came along it was open season on celebs and such.


----------

